# Conduit fill for low voltage



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe I found the answer, according to table 9, note 5 the fill rules even apply to fiber optic cables. Then control wires would also be subject to the rule.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy jam session.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

*OK.....*



ponyboy said:


> Holy jam session.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

MWayne said:


> This contractor will have to put a bushing on that one pipe; my question is do conduit fill rules apply to low voltage signal and control wiring as well?
> 
> 2011 code book references would be great.
> Thanks!


Try 770.110 B 1 for fiber optic 

725.3 A says see 300.17 for signaling 

Which mainly says number and size of conductors shall not be more than will permit dissipation of the heat and ready installation or withdrawal of the conductors without damage to the conductors or their insulation.

Also look at 725.49 B and 725.50 A if your using signaling class 1 circuits.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow......holy overfill


I haven't seen Alerton HVAC controllers in years. I used to work with that product about 10 yrs back and actually got quite proficient at programming BacTalk for those little suckers. Would be lost at them now.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> Wow......holy overfill I haven't seen Alerton HVAC controllers in years. I used to work with that product about 10 yrs back and actually got quite proficient at programming BacTalk for those little suckers. Would be lost at them now.


I just stumbled across my old Alerton books last night in my basement shop. 
Haven't touched them in 14+ years or so.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I just stumbled across my old Alerton books last night in my basement shop.
> Haven't touched them in 14+ years or so.


I can't believe they haven't updated their design in 20+ years Way to go Honeywell


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> I can't believe they haven't updated their design in 20+ years Way to go Honeywell


We had a training course just down the road off of Rt 12 back then. They were nice enough people, but Landis / Gier got a sub contract from ComEd for replacing controls here during energy audits back in 99/2000. Not long afterwords Siemens bought them out... We were their largest site for years for building automation.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> We had a training course just down the road off of Rt 12 back then. They were nice enough people, but Landis / Gier got a sub contract from ComEd for replacing controls here during energy audits back in 99/2000. Not long afterwords Siemens bought them out... We were their largest site for years for building automation.


Are you at arsenal?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Are you at arsenal?


 No, I'm at great mistakes naval


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> No, I'm at great mistakes naval


Ten four. I saw a certain prototype of a certain machine getting ready go to a certain somewhere or another today


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Ten four. I saw a certain prototype of a certain machine getting ready go to a certain somewhere or another today


Ok, I've seen lots of that over the years.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Great mistakes. Haha

I have a buddy working at the VA out there. Just got done pulling 3,000' of 18/2 cable for the FA system.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

running dummy said:


> Great mistakes. Haha
> 
> I have a buddy working at the VA out there. Just got done pulling 3,000' of 18/2 cable for the FA system.


I would hate my life haha


----------

